# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Magos de Venezuela

## Pollito

Buenas a todos, me llamo Ramón Córdova (Pollito), y pues eso, saber de magos en distintas zonas, que se presenten, ponerse en contacto y así crear una especie de red de magos venezolanos (o sociedad, o circulo o cosas equivalentes); siempre bienvenidos magos de cualquier país y de cualquier parte de Venezuela, mas aun por que me inquieta que viviendo donde vivo (puerto la cruz) no conozca a ningún mago por estos lados...

Propondría crear algo mas regional que la S.V.I. y la Peña Mágica Don Bosco, no por competencia ni nada relacionado, al contrario, mas bien buscando luego la integración con dichas instituciones ademas de proporcionar las posibilidades a magos del interior del país de relacionarse con otros magos, compartir conocimientos, elementos, organización de eventos a futuro y cosas por el estilo, siempre pensando mas que todo en que estando en este país solo se de alguno magos en la capital y otros pocos en el occidente, me preocupa.

Conseguir un texto mágico a un precio razonable es imposible aquí en Venezuela por diversos motivos (cuestiones de transporte/rentalibilidad). Siendo esto aceptado y por lo tanto limitando la capacidad de acceso a la información a personas que de veras quieren desenvolverse en este mundo mágico.

Se que deben haber unos cuantos magos regados en el país, pero, o hay mucha desorganización, o no le ponen el empeño suficiente al asunto o todos están en la zona central (mis saludos a todos) y yo estoy solo en el universo mágico del oriente del país, cosa que no creo sea así  :Smile1: .

Seria cuestión de ponernos en contacto sin importar la región, y por supuesto facilitar la unión de magos en distintas regiones, buscando siempre agrandar los conocimientos en cada cual y llevar siempre este arte a un nivel mas alto, desarrollarlo mas y mas cada día.

Reunirse, discutir técnicas, temas, intereses, hacer mas fuerte la magia Venezolana y hasta tomarnos unas cervezas.8) 

No se si esta iniciativa ya fue propuesta, si lo que planteo existe, y si es así haganmelo saber por favor, pero seria interesante ver reacciones.

También saber que piensa cualquier usuario del foro al que le llegue esta información.

empiezo yo entonces dejando aqui algunos datos para conocernos.

Ramón Córdova "Pollito"

Puerto la Cruz, Anzoátegui, Venezuela.

msn: god_of_metal666@hotmail.com

correos: shredder.ramon@gmail.com

----------


## Jeff

Hola Ramon,

Ante todo, un magico abrazo y explicarte quien soy. Me llamo Jeff, soy Francés pero de corazon Venezolano y vivo actualmente en España. Me he criado en Margarita, donde he vivido mas de 20 años. Ahi me hice mago por culpa de Mai  :D  (mago Maracucho) http://www.magomai.com , el cual me inspiro en este arte.

Tengo el placer de conocer y ser amigo de Abracadabra (Enrique Esteguy), Gran Henri, Metusen entre otros. Pero en mi pequeña isla y mis viajes poco frecuente a Caracas me hizo mi vida como mago muy dificil,  y como dices, estamos, bueno ahora, estais todos regado por aqui y por alla y adquirir libros y hablar de magia es dificil, salvo por la Peña San Juan Bosco de Caracas. Por ello, fué parte del motivo que me llevo a mudarme aqui en España y dejar mi patria de adopcion que tanto extraño y quiero.

Ahora estoy seguro que hay varios grupos de magos Venezolanos que se reunen (y menos mal), la question seria (si ya no lo hiciste) ponerte en contacto con Abracadabra y seguro que el te podria orientar. De todos modos te dejo unos links que seguramente te ayudaran en entablar contactos con magos:

http://www.buscamagia.com
http://www.abracadabra.com.ve/index.html
http://www.magika21.com.ar/index.asp

Espero que de alguna manera y gracias a internet, puedas, aunque sea virtualmente, acercar esos lazos de magos de Venezuela, cosas que en mis tiempo no he podido hacer y me sentia perdido.

Un abrazo, nos vemos en el espejo.

----------


## brando

> Hola Ramon,
> 
> Ante todo, un magico abrazo y explicarte quien soy. Me llamo Jeff, soy Francés pero de corazon Venezolano y vivo actualmente en España. Me he criado en Margarita, donde he vivido mas de 20 años. Ahi me hice mago por culpa de Mai  :D  (mago Maracucho) http://www.magomai.com , el cual me inspiro en este arte.
> 
> Tengo el placer de conocer y ser amigo de Abracadabra (Enrique Esteguy), Gran Henri, Metusen entre otros. Pero en mi pequeña isla y mis viajes poco frecuente a Caracas me hizo mi vida como mago muy dificil,  y como dices, estamos, bueno ahora, estais todos regado por aqui y por alla y adquirir libros y hablar de magia es dificil, salvo por la Peña San Juan Bosco de Caracas. Por ello, fué parte del motivo que me llevo a mudarme aqui en España y dejar mi patria de adopcion que tanto extraño y quiero.
> 
> Ahora estoy seguro que hay varios grupos de magos Venezolanos que se reunen (y menos mal), la question seria (si ya no lo hiciste) ponerte en contacto con Abracadabra y seguro que el te podria orientar. De todos modos te dejo unos links que seguramente te ayudaran en entablar contactos con magos:
> 
> http://www.buscamagia.com
> ...


Hola Jeff;
Nombraste a Mai, y me diste ganas de escribir,Mai es un gran amigo nuestro,lo conozco de hace ya muchos años, estuvimos hace muy poco con èl ,el año pasado,en Venezuela,  Caracas compartiendo una semana de Magia en un interesante Festival que todos los años se realiza por alli.
tambien con Abracadabra, sabes que es el "padre" de Flasoma y ademas varios Magos Venezolanos muy buenos .
Como siempre Amigo Mai muy bien en escena,especialmente en sus shows para niños, ademas de su Magia de cerca.
Un abrazo.
Brando
www.brandoysilvana.com.ar

----------


## Jeff

Hola Brando,

Es un placer saber que conociste a estos grandes magos y muy amigos mios. Me alegra muchisimo saber que estuviste por alla recientemente. Enhorabuena tambien por tu espectaculo y tus logros, y claro, un beso a Silvana. Espero poder conocerte en persona.

Un abrazo, nos vemos en el espejo.

----------


## Pollito

Buenas señor Jeff, un saludo mágico, antes que nada muchas gracias por tomarse un poco de su tiempo y atender a mi llamado.

Un placer de veras saber que vivió tanto tiempo en la isla de margarita y que tiene buenos recuerdos de ella. 

Lamentablemente no he tenido el placer de conocer al mago Mai, ni al señor Abracadabra... con munsier Hip si he tratado un poco por esta via pero no he compartido con ninguno de esos buenos magos, una pena.

Y exactamente como usted dice, el viajar constantemente a caracas seria genial, pues alli esta el gran centro mágico por decirlo así incluyendo la Peña,  solo que aveces no es muy sencillo el traslado y lo demás (supongo que por eso decía usted que viajaba algunas veces).

Gracias por la guia y ya me pondre en contacto con el señor Abracadabra a ver como me puede guiar...

Un placer y bueno sigo esperando mas reacciones que eso me anima bastante, sobre todo si son en buen rollo como estas. gracias :P

----------


## RESTIN

hola bueno quizas un pelo tarde pero siendo venezolano era de esperarse jejej , la verdad que lo que dices es cierto si uno vive en el interior del pais a de ser muy dificil conseguir con quien juntarse de vez en cuando para hablar un pelo de magia o al menos eso pienso yo, yo vivo en la capital y ya ahi es dificl conseguir con quien hablar de magia por que la svi se reune que 2 veces por mes y hasta hace poco habian dejado de reunirse por suerte ahora recomenzaron, por suerte para mi vivo cerca de una de las tiendas de magia del gran henry y si uno pasa cierto rato en ella puede ver ir venir ciertos magos intersantes o si uno tiene la suerte conocer al gran henry y asombrarse con lo que diria el magia de la vieja(madre fournier) sin manipulaciones complicadas como las de henry jr(abuela bicycle). saludos y de verdad que tengas suerte y a ver si algun dia nos vemos.

saludos desde suiza

----------


## Pollito

restin, tienes mucha suerte de vivir donde vives, aun en venezuela es dificil pero supongo que con el tiempo tiene que cambiar... estamos en contacto, cualquier cosa pega un grito...

un saludo magico hermano

----------


## logos

Saludos Ramón...!....No había visto este hilo antes...Yo estoy en Maracaibo  y mi principal interés en el Arte es el Mentalismo ( como te habrás dado cuenta si has leido alguno de mis posts)...También quisiera ver mayor oportunidad para los amantes del arte en nuestro País...hace poco descubrí en Internet la Peña Mágica y la SVI...llevo años interesado en este mundo y ni idea...si te digo que viví 3 años en la capital y ni me enteré te lo digo todo...creo que eso indica el estado de la magia entre nosotros...me parece excelente tu idea de una red más amplia...me considero un aficionado serio y todavia estoy considerando si hacer esto al menos semi-profesionalmente y no limitarme a familia y conocidos...

     Cuando quieras van las cervezas!!! 8)

----------


## mmantilla

buenas que tal? ante todo un saludo a todos los magos de venezuela...  la verdad es que es muy buena idea la que estas planteando y bastante interesante tambien. espero este foro tenga exito! Estoy de acuerdo contigo cuando dices que pareciera que los magos de este pais estan escondidos, pero tambien pienso que no deben ser mucho debido a ciertas cosas...(espero que yo este equivocado), pero en fin... Me anoto en esta lista aunque por ahora no me considere un mago como tal.. tengo poco mas de un año practicando este arte, me inclino mas en la cartomagia aunque no es malo saber un poco de cada cosa no?... Soy de Ciudad Bolivar y se imaginaran como es el mundo de la magia por aqui no? casi nula.. Saludos a todos chicos! Estamos en contacto!

----------


## devildakar

bueno dejenme presentarme soy oswaldo de venezuela me localiso en el estado carabobo soy aficionado me gustaria encontrarme con gente que tenga la misma aficion que yo sobre la magia e ilusionismo a si que e parese una buena idea la tuya compañero de crear como una logia o organisacion de magos venezolanos

----------


## Manuel_673

buenas...pues me llamo Manuel y estoy iniciandom en esto de la magia...ya tengo unos cuantos efectos bastante buenos...mi magia esta orientada mas ke todo a la magia callejera y pues m gustaria conocer a gent d aka d venezuela con esta misma aficion...aka les dejo mi msn...y un saludo a todos

manuel_673@hotmail.com

----------


## Daniel Amaro

Un saludin magico para todos!!!!

Estoy de acuerdo con la exelente iniciativa que ha tenido el amigo, Ramon Cordova (pollito) me anoto a esa lista, cuenta con todo mi apoyo, 
Disculpen por no presentarme antes se que tuve, que haber empezado por hay jejeje  :Wink:  Mi nombre es Daniel Amaro, de caracas-venezuela soy mago aficionado desde hace mucho tiempo, pero hace un par de años que me he tomado mas enserio este maravilloso mundo magico, tuve la oportunidad de hacer un curso de cartomagia con Henry Jr, exelente tutor y gran amigo, por mi pequeño camino magico he conocido a muchos magos aqui en caracas, y he  podido axistir a varias conferencias y charlas, y son grandes las experiencias, el poder compartir con alguien que le guste y le apasione la misma aficion, por experiencia propia se lo que es, no conocer a nadien que le guste el mismo hobbie, ya que cuando me inicie en este mundo no conocia a nadien que practicase la magia, y es muy dificil no tener con quien compartir las ideas,los efectos etc. por eso me parece super la idea de pollito, por la camaderia virtual, el cual sera de gran ayuda para todos, mi fuerte es la cartomagia, pero practico de todo un poco,escenario,close-up,numismagia,mentalismo un poquito,stree-magic,improntu bueno es la idea no? de espandir nuestros conocimientos y estoy seguro que con esta logia lo lograremos todos. 
Sin duda alguna aqui esta mi e-mail.   danielamarocruz@gamil 
para cualquier tema, charla,ideas,sugerencias,productos,comentarios en sintesis para todo lo que tenga que ver con la madre de los artes, no duden en agregarme, ya que empezare a tocar puertas   :Smile1:  

Un cordial saludo para todos, y que viva la MAGIA!!!!!!

----------


## Pollito

me alegra saber que ha crecido el numero de personas interesadas en este maravilloso mundo, recomiende a sus amigos Magos unirse, pronto publicare la direccion de facebook y myspace, para buscar llevar a cabo todas las ideas planteadas.... un saludo a todos y gracias por la receptividad

----------


## Pollito

Ok a todos los interesados...

en facebook esta el perfil ya creado y con todas las ganas de crecer y enriquecer el ilusionismo venezolano

el grupo se llama: 

"El Otro Lado del Espejo: Circulo Virtual de Magia Venezolana"

los esperamos a todos

un saludo magico

----------


## kazan

un Magico saludo para todos, mi nombre es nestor sosa, soy mago principiante llevo la magia desde chico mi tio el general Nestor Casañas conocido como Kazan me enseño algunas magicas ilusiones y ya estoy de adulto comensando en este mundo magico, espero estar en contacto sobre todo en venezuela para lograr ser un gran mago como alguno de ustedes, 
estamos a sus ordenes-
Nestor Sosa

----------


## Damian.jr

wow no habia visto esto jeje..... hola mi nombre es alex.... no me concidero que soy mago como tal porque me inicie en esto hace como 2 años nada mas, me inice con la cartomagia y hasta ahora es que empece a irme por otras ramas curioseando jeje, soy la victoria - edo. aragua..... y bueno por aqui conseguir a alguien que haga magia tambien es algo complicado.... seria un placer poder aportar algo(aunque todo el mundo aki sabe mucho mas que yo jeje).... saludos y abrazo

----------


## heliagui

Bueno si hablamos de tarde yo si llegue un poco tarde ya que llego casi cuatro años después del post, mi nombre es Heliberto Aguilera y mi nick es Heliagui y me hallo residenciado en la isla de margarita no es que sea uno de los más grandes pero si tengo algo de experiencia haciendo magia en hoteles...

----------


## Pollito

Que gusto me da volver despues de tanto tiempo y encontrar con que se movio bastante este foro!

Si deseas contactarme pueden escribirme a ramon.kaps@gmail.com y conversamos por mail u otra via.

En la actualidad sigo viviendo en Anzoategui. Por otro lado el  crecimiento de la magia en nuestro pais desde aquel entonces ha sido  maravilloso, una muestra seria el Ra Magic Convention, otra, el  nacimiento de la primera revista dedicada a la magia en Venezuela  (editada digitalmente), entre muchos otros ejemplos.

Incluso si me escriben un privado podemos intercambiar numeros telefonicos.

Saludos y sigamos magiando!

----------

